# Kakashi vs Riku



## Disaresta (Jun 28, 2011)

*Warning*: this thread is being made to prove a point, dont shoot me for addressing someone's stupidity. 

The match is as stated:

Kakashi (naruto)

vs

Riku (kingdom hearts)

No restrictions, who wins?

If kakashi is raped replace him with the verse.

My vote goes to riku


----------



## Thor (Jun 28, 2011)

So this is a spite/bait thread?


----------



## Goom (Jun 28, 2011)

Riku rapes 

meh


----------



## Level7N00b (Jun 28, 2011)

First of all, Riku megablitzes. Second of all, if you know Riku wins, you have nothing to prove to anyone else unless they prove you wrong.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Jun 28, 2011)

riku rape stomp . i just remember I haven't play kingdom heart for a long time


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jun 28, 2011)

Riku, who fights on par with Sora, against _Kakashi_? 


He doesn't deserve this hard of a stomp.


----------



## Thor (Jun 28, 2011)

Colonel Awesome said:


> He doesn't deserve this hard of a stomp.



I agree. It should have been Sasuke instead.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jun 28, 2011)

Riku was Slicing Building's like they were butter and he could keep up with Sora.

He could beat almost every one in Naruto expect for maybe the Kyubi


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 28, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> Riku was Slicing Building's like they were butter and he could keep up with Sora.
> 
> He could beat almost every one in Naruto* expect for maybe the Kyubi*



Oh I beg to differ considering who he traded blows with and bested at the end of KH2 

EDIT: again I apologize for the rape but when some ass hole starts cussing me out because he's so full of naruto's dick that he cant except a character from the series losing a fight...I will make sure he knows how wrong he is


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 28, 2011)

What did Kakashi ever do to you? 

He gets godstomped.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jun 28, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Oh I beg to differ considering who he traded blows with and bested at the end of KH2
> 
> EDIT: again I apologize for the rape but when some ass hole starts cussing me out because he's so full of naruto's dick that he cant except a character from the series losing a fight...I will make sure he knows how wrong he is



I know how you feel.

All of my friends think that Minato can move FTL and that Goku would have trouble with Pein.


----------



## Bender (Jun 28, 2011)

Jesus talk about "stomp" with a capital S


----------



## Level7N00b (Jun 28, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> I know how you feel.
> 
> All of my friends think that Minato can move FTL and that Goku would have trouble with Pein.



One of my friends once thought Krillin wasn't even superhuman and could lose to Sasuke. 

Stopped hanging out with him after that.


----------



## Bender (Jun 28, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> One of my friends once* thought Krillin wasn't even superhuman and could lose to Sasuke.*
> 
> Stopped hanging out with him after that.





[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DjxcEZX50bw[/YOUTUBE]

What a moron


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 28, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> I know how you feel.
> 
> *All of my friends think that Minato can move FTL and that Goku would have trouble with Pein.*



Sadly I face similar plight, my best friend still thinks naruto is a good series, and swears that one piece is boring and dull...I always think of the irony of that statement...

He also thinks naruto can beat percy jackson


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jun 28, 2011)

^ man watching that video made me feel sorry for krillin because his only purpose was to show how strong the villain was. 

Link removed

But then again Vegeta got owned a lot as well.

Zarbron, Recome, Frieza, 18, Cell, Cell Jr, Cell again, Buu like at least 3 times


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jun 28, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Sadly I face similar plight, my best friend still thinks *naruto is a good series*, and swears that one piece is boring and dull...I always think of the irony of that statement...
> 
> He also thinks naruto can beat percy jackson



IMO Naruto lost its quality after the time skip and I think it only has a few interesting characters like Raikage and Killer bee


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 28, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> IMO Naruto lost its quality after the time skip and I think it only has a few interesting characters like Raikage and Killer bee



True, I think it can generally be agreed that part 1 was good, the horror of part 2 generally overshadows the greatness of it beginning.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jun 28, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> True, I think it can generally be agreed that part 1 was good, the horror of part 2 generally overshadows the greatness of it beginning.



Part one was good because it was just a standard Shonen series which was a good thing and they actually used fan favourites like Neji and Rock Lee.

Part two is stupid cause Kishi is trying too hard to make the Series so good kinda like what Kubo is doing now with Bleach. Also it seemed like every arc up until the Pein Invasion arc was them trying to rescue someone except for the Immortals arc which was surprisingly a good arc IMO.

I hate how these Naruto fans treat Naruto as if it was the best thing ever and refuse to try other good quality manga. I'm the only one out of my friends who read something that isn't out of the big 3.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 29, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> Part one was good because it was just a standard Shonen series which was a good thing and they actually used fan favourites like Neji and Rock Lee.
> 
> Part two is stupid cause Kishi is trying too hard to make the Series so good kinda like what Kubo is doing now with Bleach. Also it seemed like every arc up until the Pein Invasion arc was them trying to rescue someone except for the Immortals arc which was surprisingly a good arc IMO.
> 
> I hate how these Naruto fans treat Naruto as if it was the best thing ever and refuse to try other good quality manga. I'm the only one out of my friends who read something that isn't out of the big 3.



Get those bitches some Jojo bitches love Jojo.


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 29, 2011)

Check out this guys butt hurt response:



> Also it's funny how the examples you're using only apply to one particular instance and are reaction commands no less (lol). *Kakashi can bend space itself with his MS and let's face it, he is a much better character than Riku* who is as generic as Sasuke. (Pretty boy does something bad..yada yada yada).
> 
> Also comparing two characters from two different series and medium is just stupid. Can you compare a DBZ character to a Star Wars character (in terms of strength)? No because it's stupid.



I lol'd at the bold in particular 

His ass hurt radiates with tangible power


----------



## Baroxio (Jun 29, 2011)

^Erupting Burning Ass Hurt!


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 29, 2011)

Funny thing is that he actually got even more butt hurt, after sending him the wall of txt he kept begging me for he stopped responding, I am currently basking in my victory 

EDIT: He made the mistake of demanding to know why naruto sucks...I was glad to tell him


----------



## AlmightyPain (Jun 29, 2011)

Riku kicks Kakashi's ass.


----------



## nadinkrah (Jun 29, 2011)

Sorry, but Naruto is on a whole new level compared to Bleach and OP. It's not just power vs power. They actually use their brains when they fight


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 29, 2011)

nadinkrah said:


> Sorry, but Naruto is on a whole new level compared to Bleach and OP. It's not just power vs power. They actually use their brains when they fight



itachi vs sasuke fight. So brainy....


I bashed my skull open against a wall when I read it and brain went all over my screen. So I guess it's brainy alrightti?wegv?< i


;^%


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jun 29, 2011)

nadinkrah said:


> Sorry, but Naruto is on a whole new level compared to Bleach and OP. It's not just power vs power. *They actually use their brains when they fight*



huh?

if you read One Piece you would know there are a lot of people who use their brains to fight. Like Robin or Ussop for example. Also Luffy is considered to be a Battle Genius 

if you read Bleach you would know that Mayuri who is consider to be the Batman of Bleach is smarter than any Naruto character. Also Kisuke is also a smart fighter.


----------



## nadinkrah (Jun 29, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> itachi vs sasuke fight. So brainy....
> 
> 
> I bashed my skull open against a wall when I read it and brain went all over my screen. So I guess it's brainy alrightti?wegv?< i
> ...



It's okay, it's easier to understand OP and Bleach because the battles are so predictable and basic.



Kakashi234 said:


> huh?
> 
> if you read One Piece you would know there are a lot of people who use their brains to fight. Like Robin or Ussop for example. Also Luffy is considered to be a Battle Genius
> 
> if you read Bleach you would know that Mayuri who is consider to be the Batman of Bleach is smarter than any Naruto character. Also Kisuke is also a smart fighter.



Two characters that don't even matter. ^__^


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 29, 2011)

nadinkrah said:


> It's okay, it's easier to understand OP and Bleach because the battles are so predictable and basic.
> 
> 
> 
> Two characters that don't even matter. ^__^



It's ok to ask you to leave my thread right


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 29, 2011)

> It's okay, it's easier to understand OP and Bleach because the battles are so predictable and basic.



As oposed to an uchiha staring match or kagebushin rasengan generic variation #356322-K


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jun 29, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> As oposed to an uchiha staring match or kagebushin rasengan generic variation #356322-K



pretty much this

All of Naruto techniques are variation of Rasengan


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 29, 2011)

Look at this garbage: 



> Kakashi would beat Riku, other than a few stat and reaction command sequences you haven't proven otherwise. One thing is certain though Naruto would kill him easily.



Such closed mindedness is only found on MvC and this isn't even from there...they must be spreading further than we thought 

Oh this is what I told him by the way:




> Originally Posted by NotaHero21
> Naruto has an inconsistent plot that has delved further and further into a mockery of what it started out as. When once it preached hard work and boasted a plethora of like-able side characters, it has since abandoned that image. Being instead filled with a contrive plot, ripped straight from the bible, and playing off every stereotype to ever exist in fiction. What's worse is it meats those stereotype with a baseball bat, destroying them in a shattered attempt at originality, that comes off as contrive a unintelligible.
> 
> What's more the character are just as shallow as the plot and idea, naruto preaching and prancing like the hyperventilating, homosexual gary-stu that he has become. Constantly tailing the ball sack of a character who was changed from a noble avenger to a blood thirsty lunatic on a random whim. That has now left the entire mess of a story-line in shambles as the character's stop being who they are and simply lay down and burn with the rest of the now shity series.
> ...


----------



## nadinkrah (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah and it's not like Luffy only uses his devil fruit abilities to fight. >.<


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jun 29, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Look at this garbage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol its the same people who think that current Naruto could beat Whitebeard.


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 29, 2011)

I found a thread where they thought current naruto could beat galactus...but lets not talk about such unpleasant things


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 29, 2011)

Riku babyshakes, roflblitzes, lolstomps, whatever suits you. Kakashi doesn't have a chance against a hypersonic+ opponent with hax abilities, the ability to react to lasers :ho and the strength to cut through skyscrapers like butter.


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 29, 2011)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Riku babyshakes, roflblitzes, lolstomps, whatever suits you. Kakashi doesn't have a chance against a hypersonic+ opponent with hax abilities, *the ability to react to lasers* :ho and the strength to cut through skyscrapers like butter.



I'll defend that feat to my grave 

Seeing as he will be the main character of Dream Drop Distance I expect he will be getting a massive power up soon


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jun 29, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> I'll defend that feat to my grave
> 
> Seeing as he will be the main character of Dream Drop Distance I expect he will be getting a massive power up soon



dear god I can imagine what good feats him and Sora will have in that game.

Is there a release date yet? cause I'm getting a 3DS when that game comes out.


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 29, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> dear god I can imagine what good feats him and Sora will have in that game.
> 
> Is there a release date yet? cause I'm getting a 3DS when that game comes out.



Not a thing yet, though there are speculations that it will launch in late 2012, I put my money on mid to late 2013 though


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jun 29, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Not a thing yet, though there are speculations that it will launch in late 2012, I put my money on mid to late 2013 though



damn I was hoping a early 2012 release so they could start on 3


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 29, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> damn I was hoping a early 2012 release so they could start on 3



Numora has been trolling us for a while, KH wasn't even at E3 this year 

Not that I mind ff13-2 looks to be the best title since ff9


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jun 29, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Numora has been trolling us for a while, KH wasn't even at E3 this year
> 
> Not that I mind ff13-2 looks to be the best title since ff9



I thought that he was working on vs 13 because it has KH style gameplay.


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 29, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> I thought that he was working on vs 13 because it has KH style gameplay.



Oh he is, but he said in an interview to forget about versus for a while what ever that's suppose to mean 

It wouldn't effect DDD or the possible birth by sleep sequel though, he only directly involves himself in the numbered games.


----------



## dwabn (Jun 30, 2011)

yeah they keep delaying kh-3 b/c its sstaff is working on versus 13 which looks amazing btw, idk y they r making 13-2 when 13 wasnt that good itself(unlike X which was epic), when they have versus.

dont think i need to comment on the actual battle tho.


----------



## Majinvergil (Jun 30, 2011)

nadinkrah said:


> It's okay, it's easier to understand OP and Bleach because the battles are so predictable and basic.



naruto is so predictable, repititive, and has cliche storyline that doesn't move.


And Riku mega rapes here.


----------



## Majinvergil (Jun 30, 2011)

All I say is don't to try to debate on youtube,mangafox nor mvc

full of idiots.

check this out,you would laugh
Link removed


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 30, 2011)

For the record, making a thread like this with the excuse of "proving a point" to someone elss is never a good reason. I saw maybe one or two people provide good answers and the rest was just a lot of spam. That, and we know Riku would demolish Kakashi.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jun 30, 2011)

Majinvergil said:


> All I say is don't to try to debate on youtube,mangafox nor mvc
> 
> full of idiots.
> 
> ...



I've read that one before. 

I laughed out loud, and then died a little on the inside.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Jun 30, 2011)

dwabn said:


> yeah they keep delaying kh-3 b/c its sstaff is working on versus 13 which looks amazing btw, idk y they r making 13-2 when 13 wasnt that good itself(unlike X which was epic), when they have versus.
> 
> dont think i need to comment on the actual battle tho.



I really enjoyed ff13 though. I thought it was one of the best in the series and FF13-2 looks like it's gonna be AMAZING. Totally agreed on X being epic though.


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Jun 30, 2011)

Listen to Narcissus fools. He is a god.


----------



## Bleached Strawberry (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jun 30, 2011)

You mean besides Riku Cutting buildings like butter and Keeping up with Sora?


----------



## Bleached Strawberry (Jun 30, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> You mean besides Riku Cutting buildings like butter and Keeping up with Sora?


My fault, I can see how my expression might have come across as confusing. What I mean was. Riku has no feats that would compare to those of Kakashi.


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 30, 2011)

Bleached Strawberry said:


> My fault, I can see how my expression might have come across as confusing. What I mean was. Riku has no feats that would compare to those of Kakashi.



You mean other than besting a potential planet buster/life wiper


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jun 30, 2011)

Bleached Strawberry said:


> My fault, I can see how my expression might have come across as confusing. What I mean was. Riku has no feats that would compare to those of Kakashi.



I would like to see Kakashi or any other Naruto character fight Xemnas


----------



## Bleached Strawberry (Jun 30, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> You mean other than besting a potential planet buster/life wiper


Then Yuna from Final Fantasy X-2 must be extremely powerful because she bested a similar technological weapon to Xemnas. But I'm pretty sure Kakashi would mess up Yuna just as bad.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jun 30, 2011)

Someone remind me whats stopping Riku from tossing Kakashi into the World of Darkness?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 30, 2011)

Boredom, I would guess


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 30, 2011)

Bleached Strawberry said:


> Then Yuna from Final Fantasy X-2 must be extremely powerful because she bested a similar technological weapon to Xemnas. But I'm pretty sure Kakashi would mess up Yuna just as bad.



Yuna is extremely powerful  

And how is kakashi going to beat her when he so clearly takes a bullet between the eyes?

Also what the fuck are you thinking comparing a island level weapon to xemnas, who became the most powerful being in his verse. A verse that included a planet razer, xehanort...by power scaling he is potentially planetary, at least a life wiper and riku baby shook him on numerous occasions during the final battle


----------



## Bleached Strawberry (Jun 30, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> Someone remind me whats stopping Riku from tossing Kakashi into the World of Darkness?


The Kamui imploding Riku's cranium I'd guess.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jun 30, 2011)

Bleached Strawberry said:


> The Kamui imploding Riku's cranium I'd guess.



Is that before Riku Speedblitz the shit out of him?


----------



## Level7N00b (Jun 30, 2011)

Bleached Strawberry said:


> The Kamui imploding Riku's cranium I'd guess.



Before or after he gets blasted in the face with dark energy? You know, at hypersonic speeds. That Kakashi can't react to.


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 30, 2011)

Bleached Strawberry said:


> The Kamui imploding Riku's cranium I'd guess.



Before or after kakashi dies of a horrible blitz?


----------



## Bleached Strawberry (Jun 30, 2011)

Wow, people sure are original around here. The same poor implication 3 times in a row.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 30, 2011)

Kakashi: KAMUI
Riku: Reflect :33


----------



## Level7N00b (Jun 30, 2011)

I think I'll take that as a concession to that you can't prove Kakashi will react to Riku before a list of terrible things happen to him. Thanks for playing, try again soon.


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 30, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Kakashi: KAMUI
> Riku: Reflect :33



Kakashi: Chidori!!!
Riku: Dark Thundaga


----------



## Bleached Strawberry (Jun 30, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> I think I'll take that as a concession to that you can't prove Kakashi will react to Riku before a list of terrible things happen to him. Thanks for playing, try again soon.


Kakashi reacted to lightning, trice. Riku reacted to what? Sora?

On top of that Kakashi has precognition. Riku is out of his league.

As for arguments like reflect. Game mechanics that way --->


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 30, 2011)

Bleached Strawberry said:


> Kakashi reacted to lightning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jun 30, 2011)

Bleached Strawberry said:


> *Kakashi reacted to lightning*, trice. Riku reacted to what? Sora?
> 
> On top of that Kakashi has precognition. Riku is out of his league.
> 
> As for arguments like reflect. Game mechanics that way --->



proof now.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9auiGcNJECk[/YOUTUBE]

around 6:31 lets see Kakashi try to do that


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 30, 2011)

Bleached Strawberry said:


> Kakashi reacted to lightning, trice. Riku reacted to what? Sora?



Oh I cant wait to see what scans you show for this 



Edit: kakashi ninja'd the shit outta me


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jun 30, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Oh I cant wait to see what scans you show for this



In the mean time want some popcorn?


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 30, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> In the mean time want some popcorn?



Dont mind if I do :33


----------



## Level7N00b (Jun 30, 2011)

This Kakashi reacting to lightning better not stem from the "Kakashi out a lightning bolt in half" garbage. Because if it is, then I can use off screen feats that are very likely hyperbole too.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Jun 30, 2011)

Curb Stomp Thread is Curb stomp.

Have Riku fight this guy instead (Note, this is him at his weakest level of power according to the developers).

Link removed


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 30, 2011)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> Curb Stomp Thread is Curb stomp.
> 
> Have Riku fight this guy instead (Note, this is him at his weakest level of power according to the developers).
> 
> Link removed


----------



## Baroxio (Jun 30, 2011)

Riku can teleport.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jun 30, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> One of my friends once thought Krillin wasn't even superhuman and could lose to Sasuke.
> 
> *Stopped hanging out with him after that*.



But I wonder, if that was a hot, HOT girlfriend instead that said that(Or said something like Tsunade=Android 18 in power), would you really wanna stop seeing her?


----------



## Level7N00b (Jun 30, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> But I wonder, if that was a hot, HOT girlfriend instead that said that(Or said something like Tsunade=Android 18 in power), would you really wanna stop seeing her?



I would have fucked some sense into that bitch! Then I woulda fucked her stupid!


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 30, 2011)

Vegeta one shots Riku.


----------



## The Adept (Jun 30, 2011)

@ Disaresta

I love your default and sig btw


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 30, 2011)

The Adept said:


> @ Disaresta
> 
> I love your default and sig btw



Thanks, made them myself, and percy jackson is the sex


----------

